# NAF Superflex or Cortaflex?



## dressage_diva (18 April 2010)

Am looking for a joint supplement for my gelding who is starting to get older, but want to maintain his joints for as long as possible.  Am trying to decide between NAF Superflex and Cortaflex.  Would appreciate people's stories and thoughts, particularly if you've tried both! Thanks


----------



## Cliqmo (18 April 2010)

Cortaflex did absolutely nothing for my Mum's hunter  

I was recommended to put mine on a joint supplement and had great results with Premierflex HA from Equine Answers, which you can buy online. I subsequently moved on to Cosequin which my vets were trialling and had fabulous results with that too- but Premierflex HA was better value and also had great results


----------



## liannexsx (18 April 2010)

ive used both. both good, not much between the two in my opinion.  used naf superflex more recently for two of my older horses - they were like spring lambs on it


----------



## magic14339 (18 April 2010)

I wouldn't recomend either look into grand meadows mega flex maybe


----------



## CrazyMare (18 April 2010)

Superflex has been fab for my girl - put onto it for the same reasons as you are thinking of putting your boy onto it. She was 17 at the time. Shes super supple now - and I didn't even think she was stiff before.


----------



## domane (18 April 2010)

Had a better response to Superflex than Cortaflex on my chunky cob mare.


----------



## criso (18 April 2010)

Just bear in mind when comparing prices etc that you have to feed Superflex at the loading dose to get the recommended level of Glucosamine, MSM and Chondroitin.
May be worth looking at Mobifor too which is the vet strength version of Superflex - also made by Nutri labs.


----------



## FabioFrench (19 April 2010)

If your chap is only getting older and is not showing any signs of arthritis or anything, i would suggest using the ol' cod liver oil for some extra flexion. It all depends on what your horse needs and what they are lacking with regards to body chemicals. The suppliments like supaflex etc are only good if your horse is lacking natural glucosamine and chondroitin in his body which will then lead to one type of arthritis. If not, your wasting your money and it wont work. It will help slightly for flexion, but not any better than cod liver oil and will cost twice as much!
Just make sure he's got lots of oils in his diet, gets lots of exercise and is kept out more than in. Movement is the key.


----------



## MagicMelon (19 April 2010)

Superflex definately. Cortaflex did nothing for mine.


----------



## dressage_diva (19 April 2010)

Thanks everyone.  Although he's not become particularly stiff, I have started to notice he finds it harder to step underneath himself with his inside hind (particularly in canter) - whether this is just because I've started more intensive dressage training with him, instead of just mostly hacking/light schooling, or because of his age I'm not sure.  However, I think he's definitely in need of something (and he's my horse of a lifetime so I want to keep him mobile and happy for as long as possible!).  I had him on Cod Liver oil before and found it gave him a bit of an upset stomach so would rather not use that again.  Think I'll look into all of the suggestions, but at the moment I think I'm leaning towards Superflex.


----------



## sidestep (19 April 2010)

I started using cortaflex on my17 year old mare and the difference was obvious.  I was happy.  I also used the dog version and the results were fabulous!  I then decided to get 'human' cortaflex and have seen *nothing* positive happening to me!!!


----------



## Izzwizz (19 April 2010)

Mare I look after is on NAF Superflex and its def helped her.  Actually bumped into the NAF ref at the saddlery before she was on it and wasnt looking to buy any at the time.  He told me that the ingredients in Superflex were more pure and that the product has less fillers in e.g dextrose which is sugar.


----------



## K27 (20 April 2010)

In the last few months I've switched my horses from a veterinary brand of joint supplement to Cortaflex- one time, purely by accident I ran out of what they normally have, and the only choice in the local shop was Cortaflex really- and it has made a huge difference (and a huge difference to my purse too- much cheaper!!)- they are much looser and springier on the Cortaflex! am impressed!


----------



## sammiea (21 April 2010)

i wouldnt use either... http://www.aviform.co.uk/Store/Equine-Products/Joint-Care/SUPPLEAZE-Equine-Joint-Supplement far superiour


----------



## only_me (21 April 2010)

I use liquiflex, amazing stuff - horse used to have filling in legs after all night in stable (normal!) but now legs come out rock hard and cold 
Ive tried the lot - and this one you can actually see working - I use it as a preventative measure  


pm me for more info


----------



## Hels_Bells (21 April 2010)

I am currently trying cortaflex out on my 31yo.  Being so old he is probably a more severe case but we're on day 7 of 10 days loading dose and i'm not noticing much improvement yet.


----------



## happihorse (21 April 2010)

I've used both in the past and been pleased with the results of both.  I've found that Superflex is slightly cheaper and it is 3 for 2 at the moment in Countrywide stores!


----------



## horseadore (12 July 2012)

Ressurecting an old tread but I've been trying superflex for two week and she's really come on. I'm using this liquid version http://www.naf-equine.eu/uk//products/productDetail.jsp?detail_id=superflex-liquid - is this better than the powder?


----------



## Russell1 (3 August 2013)

I tried everything on my old girl until I was given a 7 day trial of cortaflex. I've recommended it hundreds of times and always heard the best results so am actually really surprised by some of these messages! It's the only joint supplement that is scientifically proven and it's the only one that really works IMO.


----------



## McW (3 August 2013)

I've had good results using equine answers on a stiff dog, we just reduce the dose


----------



## spike123 (3 August 2013)

My lad was starting to get a bit stiff and taking longer to loosen up so started him on cortaflex. I noticed a bit of a difference after the 4th day but not a huge one so after giving it a month (on advice of chiro who insists you need at least a month for it to get into the sytem properly) started on the stronger cortaflex and the difference is amazing. He is much freer moving and tracking up better than ever now


----------



## skint1 (3 August 2013)

My daughter insists her TB have Cortaflex so he has that, I give my mare, an IDx with arthritis, PremierFlex Plus and have been very pleased with the results, prior to that she was on Cortaflex, but I'd say she is even better with the Premierflex, but as I said my daughter swears by Cortaflex and wont even try the Premierflex


----------



## wheres dexter (4 August 2013)

I started using Cortaflex a few years ago on one of my old TB, and Ive never looked back. I take the human Cortaflex, My cat takes the pet cortaflex!! Theres lots on the market but when you find one that works you stick with it!


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (4 August 2013)

dressage_diva said:



			Am looking for a joint supplement for my gelding who is starting to get older, but want to maintain his joints for as long as possible.  Am trying to decide between NAF Superflex and Cortaflex.  Would appreciate people's stories and thoughts, particularly if you've tried both! Thanks
		
Click to expand...

neither  I tried most then was recommended flexi joint  95% of my yard are on it, Instructors said the clients were suddenly more flible and free moving and asked what owners had done.  MY dog is on it too.

 I strongly recommend flexi joint  100% guarantee money back if it does not work  you give less and it is better on the pocket  and horse benefits .Win win situation,   my mare improved  100%. 

She was on cortiflex, this is both pricey and you use large quantities. 

 Check recent H&H members view on* flexi joint *
 here is the link in my signature but direct link here    *http://horse-care-and-advice.weebly.com/a.html.*

 My mare was supposed to be on bute came off it when on flexijoint


----------



## visa_bot (4 August 2013)

If cost is an option consider Equiflex. Having had a horse with a Spavin I would always use a Glucosamine based supplement from a young age regardless if the horse is showing any signs of needing it. With 3 horses I need something cost effective and I can give all 3 Equiflex for £28 per month, I don't think the others come close to this.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (4 August 2013)

visa_bot said:



			If cost is an option consider Equiflex. Having had a horse with a Spavin I would always use a Glucosamine based supplement from a young age regardless if the horse is showing any signs of needing it. With 3 horses I need something cost effective and I can give all 3 Equiflex for £28 per month, I don't think the others come close to this.
		
Click to expand...

my tub of Flexi Joint  last 3 months 1 week.
 looking at  Superflex,

Each 8g scoop serving contains: Glucosamine HCl &#8211; 5000mg, Chondroitin Sulphate &#8211; 1000mg, Manganese Ascorbate &#8211; 260mg (providing Vitamin C - 170 mg and Elemental Manganese &#8211; 34mg) 

Ingredients:Glucosamine HCl, Alfalfa, Chondroitin Sulphate, Manganese Ascorbate 

*
flexijoint*

Chondroitin Sulphate 200,000 mg/kg 4000 mg 2000 mg 

Glucosamine HCL 406,300 mg/kg  8126 mg 4063 mg 
MSM 240,975 mg/kg  4819 mg 2410 mg 
Ascorbic Acid (Vitamin C) 50,000 mg/kg 1000 mg 500 mg 
Saccharomyces Cerivisae Yeast 2000 mg/kg 40 mg 20 mg 
Glycine 50,000 mg/kg 1000 mg 500 mg 
L-Glutamine 50,000 mg/kg 1000 mg 500 mg 
Hyaluronic acid 3000 mg/kg 60 mg 30 mg 
Organic Minerals: 
Zinc 300 mg/kg 6 mg 3 mg 
Copper 200 mg/kg 4 mg 2 mg 
Manganese 200 mg/kg 4 mg 2 mg 
Cobalt 25 mg/kg 0.5 mg 0.25 mg 


  |I know where my money goes.  I have seen a critical lame 30 year old go just barely lame once he went on it, and you only just have to read the reviews other H&H members right 

OP up to you  but I wont buy anything else when I have also seen the difference in my dogs mobility too.  6 liveries on it is a good recommendation for me 

 Having wasted so much money on  other brands to no improvement.  I really value Davids opinion ( Equimins) they make all their stuff from scratch , their laminator was brilliant for my mares Laminitis.


 The fact they offer a money back guarantee on their products if they don't work  stands for something. Something other brands don't do so money wasted if it does not work. 


 Me I will go on money back guarantee on their name.





 One their website  other review's 







Flexijoint. I'm on my first tub and I think it is helping my dartmoor hill pony who has clicking hips.

S. Davey - Exeter


I searched the web and read that this was one of the best joint supplements.

J. Waymont - Wickford


I am thrilled with Flexijoint powder, used on 13 year old ex chaser. Large fetlock and tendon sheath windgalls completely gone.

Jessica Rees - Equine Vet


Flexijoint was recommended by a friend, it has a good reputation and it works!

L. Lumsden - Clackmananshire


----------



## The futures bright (6 August 2013)

Hi,
I used NAF Superflex for a few months and didnt see any improvement.  I had heard good things about Cortaflex but after trying Superflex and countless others I was abit sceptical. I gave it ago and now I have my mare back.
I had been working with my vet and he actually suggested I move her on to Cortaflex. 
The vet explained to me that the molecules of Cortaflex are very small so they go through the cell wall and into the joint. All I know is shes now happy and so am I!


----------



## slinkyday (6 August 2013)

I have an exracehorse who was feeling his joints due to much wear and tear, I tried several chondroitine glucosamine flex type products, none of them made a difference, I then read about a study  at the university of Bern in Switzerland on people (try googling it) with arthiritis the study found that chondroitine and glucosamine did not work so after being told that Equine America Cortaflex doesn't rely on these as they are large and difficult to absorb, I took up their offer of a money back guarantee the results were amazing and hes like a new horse!


----------



## warmbloodcrazy (6 August 2013)

I vote for Cortaflex its brilliant stuff! Proven and although pricier this is why..


----------



## monstermunch (6 August 2013)

dressage_diva said:



			Am looking for a joint supplement for my gelding who is starting to get older, but want to maintain his joints for as long as possible.  Am trying to decide between NAF Superflex and Cortaflex.  Would appreciate people's stories and thoughts, particularly if you've tried both! Thanks
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't use either. IMO both are very low value for money if you look at the actual ingredients in both these products. There are many other far higher quality joint supplements on the market that gram for gram of active ingredients work out far cheaper than Superflex and Cortaflex, and more importantly are of a higher specification.
Personally I use Riaflex 50:50 and Complete HA to maintain both of my mares. www.riaflex.co.uk.
Definately do your research and you'll get much more for your money


----------



## Derfette (7 August 2013)

I've just been going through the exact same dilemma recently so know how you feel! To be honest I haven't tried either, but EquiFlex (from Health Span) was recommended to me, after the initial loading dose, you only have to feed a small amount so works out a lot cheaper than any of the others. Fred my 22 year old arab has been on it now for about a month now, we went to a show on Sunday entered the Arab class, won it and was told he was "moving exceptionally well for his age". I couldn't have asked for more than that!


----------



## cyberhorse (7 August 2013)

Tried quite a lot of the various ones out there, but only found my older horse responds to the corteflex HA liquid. If I run out then I do notice the difference after a few weeks. The next best one I found was the blue chip version. None of the powder formulations seemed to have any effect, which is a pity as these work out cheaper.


----------



## Welly (7 August 2013)

Has any one tried Newmarket Joint supplement is it any good?


----------

